# Pistol safe for bedroom - what do you guys recommend?



## BLSJDS (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. Lots of great info here! Hopefully within the next month or two, I will have my NYS pistol permit. I've already purchased a 92FS (obviously don't possess it yet, though).

I am in the process of researching different types of safes for storage, but I am having trouble deciding on what type to get. This will be my only gun (for now :mrgreen, and when not being used at the range, etc, it will be relied upon for home protection, and stored in the bedroom.

What are your recommendations? What are you most comfortable with? It really only needs to hold one hand gun. Once I start buying more, I will invest in something that can safely store many hand and long guns.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Dan


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Really depends on the level of security you want and how you want to be able to access the gun. They range from a $20 lock box to a few hundred for a biometric safe.

Here's a couple ideas to get you started. If you Google "gun safes" or "pistol safes" you're going to have lots of choices.

http://www.gunvault.com/

http://biometricgunsafe.net/

BTW, Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

BLSJDS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Lots of great info here! Hopefully within the next month or two, I will have my NYS pistol permit. I've already purchased a 92FS (obviously don't possess it yet, though).
> 
> ...


I am in a similar situation as I have not owned my handgun for all that long. I have been having a hard time deciding what kind of safe to get for my nandgun, which will also be stored in my bedroom. I already have a long gun safe, but even if there was room left in the safe (its pretty full) it is not as close to the bed as I want it to be. For the time being I have been using the "gun lock" that came with my pistol, and sitting that on top of my dresser, pretty much out in the open. I am really starting to lean towards the gun vault deluxe, i believe it is the 1000 model. For the price, it looks to be one of the nicer safes on the market for what I am looking for. But there are so many different models available that I haven't "pulled the trigger" yet. Cabela's actually has a huge selection too. I am going up there this month and I think I _might_ pick one up while I am there. Good luck with your search! Wish me luck with mine......:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1 on Gunvault!!!

Only problem is, I bought one for Father's Day... and now I have to get one for myself!:mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Gunvault. I have two.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

I want my handgun accessible quickly and without and locks/safe's ect. I also keep the gun loaded and ready to fire. I don't have any children to worry about and my grandchildren are both "gun use instructed" and not likely to "play" with any of my guns(18 and counting). For those of you who have the little munchkins about, better secure the firearm. Personal Defense, a program on the OUTDOOR CHANNEL, has excellent programming concerning this very issue.


----------



## BLSJDS (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the feedback, guys! :smt1099

I was also considering a wall safe, mainly due to the fact that I was a little concerned about the possibility of something like the gunvault being stolen (if I weren't home); our Black Lab is a little too friendly sometimes :lol:.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.stack-on.com/securityplus/personal_and_quick_access_safes/ps-514.html

While all my other guns and ammo are stored in a fire proof safe in the basement, this safe is bolted to my closet floor, and holds the gun or 2 in rotation, plus their ammo while it isnt on my person.

I got it for $100 +/-

It serves its purpose.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

BLSJDS said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback, guys! :smt1099
> 
> I was also considering a wall safe, mainly due to the fact that I was a little concerned about the possibility of something like the gunvault being stolen (if I weren't home); our Black Lab is a little too friendly sometimes :lol:.


I believe that Gunvault is attachable by bolting it down from the inside. I don't own one, so I'm not familiar with exactly how it works, but I'm pretty sure that it does.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 xdm45

:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> I believe that Gunvault is attachable by bolting it down from the inside. I don't own one, so I'm not familiar with exactly how it works, but I'm pretty sure that it does.


That's correct. You can bolt it to a table, wall, etc., or attach a steel cable (made for it) to it and route the cable through a bedframe, etc. It won't stop someone from making off with it, but it's much harder to do.


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the same Stack-On unit suggested my Mdnitedrftr. $70 at Cabelas. More than enough room for the gun and ammo. 

I like that it will take a 4-8 digit code of your choice and came with good reviews. Probably not the strongest safe in the world but it serves its purpose.

I was split between the gunvault, Winchesters evault, and this unit. With all having good reviews, the price ended up being the determining factor.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*Can you do this with your pistol safe?*

I am looking for a pistol safe and was wondering if you encountered this problem with this model GUNVAULT


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

The Amsec pistol packer is a small box and uses a Simplex mechanical pushbutton. No batteries.....


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Spotter said:


> I am looking for a pistol safe and was wondering if you encountered this problem with this model GUNVAULT


With mine, never.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I do not like batteries on items that your life depends on. Seems they always go dead at the wrong time. Try fumbling with a key in the dark to open a vault when the BG is knocking and your batteries are dead.

Therefore, I would recommend the Titian Vault. It is button operated, no batteries. It has a bracket that will mount to a bed frame, a cabinet and a car. The vault has a very nice interior release bar that will enable you to take the vault from point A to point B, just by having two seperate brackets. It also has a spare magazine holder seperate from the gun interior section. When you open the vault a bracket lifts the pistol out of the arm and presents it to you for a fast grab.

In addition, depending on your state laws it is a locakable vault that may allow you to transport your firearm leaglly. You can buy several brackets to place in different areas in home, business, or auto.

Anyway my .02.

Here is the link:

http://www.titangunvault.com/


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I like that Titan Vault.....pretty sweet, and not unreasonably priced. Thanks for the link.


----------

